

The Obtuse Triangle – Basketball's Triangle Offense - BGyss
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/28/sports/basketball/phil-jackson-knicks-triangle-offense-nba.html

======
sam_lark
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTML](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTML)

